# Ridley Damocles Build (just finished today)



## machwon (Sep 22, 2009)

Just finished the new ride up tonight. Been working on it for a couple of months and couldn't be happier with the results. Started with a bare frameset and built it with the best deals I could get on ebay. Just weighed in at 17.3lbs... not the lightest but i'll take an extra pound as insurance with my hefty 185lbs on top  . Should be perfect for the upcoming Moab Century ride and next year's Iron Horse Classic :thumbsup: . Let me know whatcha think!- Cheers :cornut: 

Specs:
Group: Dura Ace 7800 (Levers, both derailleurs, cassette, chain)
Crank: Fulcrum RS w/ bottom bracket
Wheels: Roval Fusee Star E5
Brakes: Planet X CNC ultralight w/ swiss stop pads
Tires: Michelin Pro 3 red
Handlebar: Most Air lion 
Cables / housings: Jagwire Racer pack


----------



## felix5150 (Mar 15, 2009)

that's a great looking bike, thinking about getting a damocles myself. How does it ride?


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Looks good, but that's some funky bar and lever placement...


----------



## machwon (Sep 22, 2009)

backinthesaddle said:


> Looks good, but that's some funky bar and lever placement...


Adjusted:









Felix- Havn't been able to ride it yet- but am planning to go for a short spin tonight and should have some feedback for you!


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice bike. You did a good job trying to get all the colors to match up. But its kind a crime to put DA on that bike.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice looking Damocles. I got mine last June but soon I'll get a chance to post pics too. That DA looks nice, perhaps I'll do that upgrade next year.


----------



## machwon (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I was actually going to attempt my first campy record build on this bike, but had the front derailleur and levers from my old bike so just decided to go all DA on this one. Maybe campy on the next bike if there is a next bike lol...which brings me to the ride quality:

Went on a short 7 mile ride yesterday (got cut short because of some massive storms moving in)- but did give me a feel for the bike. A little personal history for relavance- this is my fourth road bike (1980-something Schwinn 564, 2008 Schwinn Fastback, 2009 Fort SLC w/ ultegra & DA) so my comments on this bike are based off of these previous rides. Today- just got back from a 30 miler and all I can say is I am in love with this bike. It is my first all carbon frameset and I was a bit skeptical at >180lbs but this bike has really made a statement to me. It is by far the lightest, fastest, and most responsive bike I have been on (not saying much since its only my fourth road bike but still). The steering is super responsive- more so than i am used to so its a learning process for me. Out of saddle climbing is amazing...I found myself actually looking forward to some nasty hills today. These were my first couple of rides on the Roval wheels as well, and am very happy with them (esp for the price I got them for on Ebay). All in all I think I will be holding onto the Damocles for a lonnggg time. I am looking forward to getting more accustomed to this beast of a bike in the miles to come. Now I just have to get in shape.... :/


Take home: I wish I was currently the athlete this bike desires / deserves


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

pulser955 said:


> Nice bike. You did a good job trying to get all the colors to match up. But its kind a crime to put DA on that bike.


Why in the hell is that? It's a Belgian based company and the frameset is made in the Far East. 

It's not like it's an old Pinarello or Merckx...


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

backinthesaddle said:


> Why in the hell is that? It's a Belgian based company and the frameset is made in the Far East.
> 
> It's not like it's an old Pinarello or Merckx...



Because friends don't let friends ride SimaNO :hand:


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

pulser955 said:


> Because friends don't let friends ride SimaNO :hand:


Dumb...
There's one guy in our group that rides Campag 11, and his sh*t NEVER works right. Maybe we should confiscate his eye-talian junk...


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

backinthesaddle said:


> Dumb...
> There's one guy in our group that rides Campag 11, and his sh*t NEVER works right. Maybe we should confiscate his eye-talian junk...


That's funny because the other day I went on a 25 mile ride with a friend that has Shimano Ultegra and he had shifting issues the entire ride. 

I ride Campy Chorus and love it. Not a single issue. Shifts like a dream.


----------

